# Love fishing the Big Bend of FL!



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

That area is awesome!! But how do you keep 10 redfish do you have 10 people on the boat ?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Thats a lot of dead redfish.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Why do you need to keep that many redfish?


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

dhenderson said:


> Why do you need to keep that many redfish?


To impress everyone, of course. Aren't you impressed?


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

New Yorkers, guaranteed.


----------



## FlatsMafia (Feb 1, 2021)

That’s a lot of kept reds for one day of fishing! Looks like your following Louisiana regs!


----------



## ButtersGuide (Oct 27, 2021)

Impressed is an under statement....My God what is going on in my beloved state. The End is Near!!


----------



## Akwakop (Aug 2, 2017)

Mr. Clayton,

Would definitely like to know about all those Redfish. Please, do tell.


----------



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

I do believe the vessel limit is 8.. maybe they had two boats out?


----------



## FlatsMafia (Feb 1, 2021)

JRyno10 said:


> I do believe the vessel limit is 8.. maybe they had two boats out?


And 5 people or more on each boat?


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Clearly this is someone from Louisiana tired of all the out of state plates, trying to lure them somewhere else instead. Nice try, man!


----------



## JClayton (Jun 13, 2021)

TroutNreds12 said:


> That area is awesome!! But how do you keep 10 redfish do you have 10 people on the boat ?


Ha, four families were fishing together on four boats on a vacation trip. I didn't think about it being misleading.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

He took down the dead fish pic. What a f’in googan.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

JClayton said:


> Ha, four families were fishing together on four boats on a vacation trip. I didn't think about it being misleading.


Just saying the area is good fishing for a reason try to preserve it.. no one needs that many fish. Release most for others to enjoy


----------



## "RockyG" (Aug 3, 2014)

Wrong Forum. You should post your dead fish pics on the "Let Me Show You My Meat Forum". You should be proud of your strong effort to reduce the breeding stock. I'm sure no one on here could catch a fish like that, thanks for showing us how it's done.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Here’s betting he couldn’t throw a cast net to catch bait without having his wife hold it for him.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Are you making dinner for the FSU football team? Or waiting until all the filets get freezer burn so you can throw them away? 

As others have pointed out, the reason the Big Bend offers such good fishing is the lack of pressure and relatively abundant stocks. But with more "bragging" like this, it won't be for long.


----------



## JClayton (Jun 13, 2021)

Sorry guys, I didn’t realize that I would get such backlash on a picture that included fish from 15 different anglers. I personally released every fish i caught that entire weekend, but point well taken and will try to be an example to others we are fishing with.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

OMG 😲 Here come the Snook Police 🚔 👮‍♂️
😁 😅🤣😂


----------



## Spottedtails (Feb 15, 2021)

JClayton said:


> Sorry guys, I didn’t realize that I would get such backlash on a picture that included fish from 15 different anglers. I personally released every fish i caught that entire weekend, but point well taken and will try to be an example to others we are fishing with.


Dang, so worst case you kept more than the limit, best case you posted a picture of other people’s fish to make it look like you slay fish. Ooof.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

No Worse case we get the Mod to change his username to "Red Tide" 😅🤣😂

Just clowning JClayton 🤡 thats some beautiful Trout 🙂


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Man, what is wrong with people. Give the dude a chance to explain. Keeping fish once in a while, if you're within the legal limits, is cool in my book. That whole elitist mindset thing is gross. 

I release most fish, but also keep some from time to time, especially if we plan on eating fish that night or are having people over for a cookout or something. Can't see an issue with that.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I agree with keeping a meal or two myself 👍 just having fun with the post 😁 

I release most all trout and reds,dont care for the taste of reds deep fried fresh trout is good 👍 i mostly meat fish for sheephead ,whitting, cobia 😋 if you buy a boat,all the rigging, license and pay taxes your more than entitled to keep whats legal in my Book 👍😎🙏 Fish On Brother !🤙


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nothing wrong with a few fresh legal fish for a meal. But taking excessive numbers just to give away or killing breeding sows to stroke egos/social media posts is not the mark of an outdoor sportsman in my book.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Zika said:


> Nothing wrong with a few fresh legal fish for a meal. But taking excessive numbers just to give away or killing breeding sows to stroke egos/social media posts is not the mark of an outdoor sportsman in my book.


I never saw the original photo in question, I didn't realize he was keeping a bunch of breeder bull redfish. In that case, my stance would absolutely change a bit.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Sawyer Martin said:


> Man, what is wrong with people. Give the dude a chance to explain. Keeping fish once in a while, if you're within the legal limits, is cool in my book. That whole elitist mindset thing is gross.
> 
> I release most fish, but also keep some from time to time, especially if we plan on eating fish that night or are having people over for a cookout or something. Can't see an issue with that.


Yeah but theres a limit and it grows smaller every day. Keeping trout is a lot different than redfish. I find holes with 30 trout in the all the time, I find holes with 5 redfish almost never.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Drifter said:


> Yeah but theres a limit and it grows smaller every day. Keeping trout is a lot different than redfish. I find holes with 30 trout in the all the time, I find holes with 5 redfish almost never.


Which is exactly why redfish limits are stricter than trout limits?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Sawyer Martin said:


> Which is exactly why redfish limits are stricter than trout limits?


I saw that you didn't see the first picture in that other post. Its just irritating that everyone insists on keeping limits all the time. At some point theres not gunna be much left.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Drifter said:


> I saw that you didn't see the first picture in that other post. Its just irritating that everyone insists on keeping limits all the time. At some point theres not gunna be much left.


Understood, I definitely agree with not keeping limits every time just because you can!


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Sawyer Martin said:


> I never saw the original photo in question, I didn't realize he was keeping a bunch of breeder bull redfish. In that case, my stance would absolutely change a bit.


He removed that pic.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Drifter said:


> Yeah but theres a limit and it grows smaller every day. Keeping trout is a lot different than redfish. I find holes with 30 trout in the all the time, I find holes with 5 redfish almost never.


I totally agree with you. Not all fish are of equal value.
Snook? I NEVER keep one. Never have kept one.
Reds? I think I kept one a couple years ago.
Flounder and trout? I wouldn't hesitate to kill one if I was going to eat it that night.
Croakers, catfish, bluegills, and smallish LMB's? Kill all you want.
Manatees? The only good manatee is a dead manatee. Big, ugly worthless eaters. Not even native. I have no idea why we keep these things around. Just get rid of them. That's why I don't understand these "slow zones"...how are we supposed to run over these manatees if they're making us slow down so much?


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

paulrad said:


> The only good manatee is a dead manatee. Big, ugly worthless eaters. Not even native. I have no idea why we keep these things around. Just get rid of them. That's why I don't understand these "slow zones"...how are we supposed to run over these manatees if they're making us slow down so much?


Not so, 
The Florida manatee is one of two sub species of the West Indian manatee. West Indian manatees are a species known to range from Brazil north to Mexico and the southeastern United States, including the Caribbean islands. This species includes two sub species, the Antillean manatee and the Florida manatee. The Antillean manatee ranges from Brazil to Mexico, including the Caribbean islands. The Florida manatee is found in the southeastern United States, with the core of its range here in Florida.

Manatees are well represented in Floridaâ€™s fossil record. Their remains date back to prehistoric times and they are one of the more common vertebrate fossils known from ancient marine deposits. Manatee remains are also found in Native American rubbish heaps in Florida, sites that pre-date the arrival of the early Spaniards. The early colonists described how these natives hunted the manatee and were quick to appreciate the intrinsic value of the species.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I can't Believe anyone would eat those stinking manatees 🤭 when i did marine Construction we use to hang a water hose off the Dock they would come up to it drinking the fresh water almost nibble on the hose LOL I still remember how bad they stunk🤢🤮


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

It is true about the manatees. I find them fairly endearing, like most animals. What is an LMB?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

LMB ? Large Mouth Bass ?

Yeah i was just guessing, but since he listed Croakers, catfish, bluegills, and smallish LMB's bluegills being fresh-water thats all i could come up with 😁

Its bad when just Three Letters Can cause anger 😠 soon as i seen LMB ...I thought BLM 😠


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Duh, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 29, 2021)

Awesome fish, we hit the big bend area every other year. This year our spring trip is back at Port St Joe. Can`t wait. Hoping the fishing will be good.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Silent Drifter said:


> LMB ? Large Mouth Bass ?
> 
> Yeah i was just guessing, but since he listed Croakers, catfish, bluegills, and smallish LMB's bluegills being fresh-water thats all i could come up with 😁
> 
> Its bad when just Three Letters Can cause anger 😠 soon as i seen LMB ...I thought BLM 😠


Ya. LMB. LargeMouth Bass. I think they tend to overpopulate lots of times. Can be good to kill off the little ones to let the big ones get bigger.

BLM? I think of them about the same as I think of manatees.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Loogie said:


> Not so,
> The Florida manatee is one of two sub species of the West Indian manatee. West Indian manatees are a species known to range from Brazil north to Mexico and the southeastern United States, including the Caribbean islands. This species includes two sub species, the Antillean manatee and the Florida manatee. The Antillean manatee ranges from Brazil to Mexico, including the Caribbean islands. The Florida manatee is found in the southeastern United States, with the core of its range here in Florida.
> 
> Manatees are well represented in Floridaâ€™s fossil record. Their remains date back to prehistoric times and they are one of the more common vertebrate fossils known from ancient marine deposits. Manatee remains are also found in Native American rubbish heaps in Florida, sites that pre-date the arrival of the early Spaniards. The early colonists described how these natives hunted the manatee and were quick to appreciate the intrinsic value of the species.


I can tell you're the life of the party wherever you go.


----------

